# Materialprobleme bei Nvidia 55nm Chips



## push@max (31. August 2008)

Laut dem Inquirer soll Nvidia auch Materialprobleme bei der Herstellung der 55nm Chips haben. Dabei soll das Lötmaterial für Probleme sorgen, das unter anderem auch bei dem G92b und G92s verwendet wird. Der Werkstoff soll bei hohen Temperaturen spröde werden, sodass irgendwann der Kontakt zur Platine abbricht. 

Aufgrund dieses Problems muss mit einer deutlich verringerten Lebensdauer der Karten gerechnet werden. Nvidia hat das Problem erkannt und verwendet nun ein anderes Material. Allerdings sind nun Chips mit altem und neuem Material im Umlauf, letztere Karten lassen sich an zusätzlich eingravierten "R" im Chip erkennen.

WinFuture.de - Nvidia: Fehler offenbar auch bei neuen 55-nm-Chips


----------



## Lee (31. August 2008)

Was zum Geier ist ein G92S?

Und NV soll eine Rückrufaktion starten. Sowas kann man uns nun wirklich nicht zumuten...


----------



## CentaX (31. August 2008)

omg...
Nvidia wird mir immer unsympatischer - erst nichts um Fortschritt kümmern und es dann so richtig vermasseln... (Ich sag nicht, dass das nicht auch Intel oder AMD passieren würde - doch wenn man immer andere Firmen kritisieren muss, würde ich fast sagen, sie habens so verdient. Sehr schade jedoch für den Endkunde, der dem Fortschritt von Nvidia vertraut hat und jetzt Probleme haben wird. Und nichtmal ne Rückrufaktion wird gestartet, sauerei)


----------



## leboga (31. August 2008)

das mit GT200b kann dann ja wohl noch dauern


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (31. August 2008)

Definiere doch bitte erstmal jemand was "hohe Temperaturen" in diesem fall hier überhaupt heisst. Sind das über 40 oder über 100°C ?
Solang die Kühlung stimmt dürften doch garkeine "hohen Temperaturen" erreicht werden? Sonst ist das mal wieder nur Geschwätz... also ich hab jedenfalls noch nix von irgend einem übermäßigem Grafikkarten sterben bei aktuellen Nvidia Modellen gehört o. gelesen, bleibt mal aufm Boden.

Bei der Xbox 360 ist ja bekannt das es ein Problem mim Lötzinn gibt (bei der konsole kann man aber echt nicht von guter Kühlung reden!) daher kommen bzw. kamen auch die hohen Ausfallraten am Anfang, da wurden dann immer größere Kühler eingebaut und die CPU und GPU shrinks und jetzt sind die Temperaturen für das Lötzinn soweit OK.
Das war allerdings das Lötzin auf dem Mainboard und nicht IN den Chips, da wurde nämlich aus irgendwelchen Umwelt Gründen Lötzinn verwendet das nicht Bleihaltig ist -> niedrigere Siedetemperatur und schwache (aber Laute) Kühlung -> Fehler vorprogrammiert.


----------



## push@max (31. August 2008)

Ich denk mal das hohe Temperaturen diese sind, die beispielsweise bei jedem Test nach mehreren durchläufen vom 3DMark erreicht werden und so das mehrstündige zocken simulieren. 

Man hört dann immer, das der Chip eine Temp. xy erreicht und der Kühler am Limit oder nicht ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2008)

Ei9n weiteres Opfer der völlig schwachsinnigen RoHS Verordnung...


----------



## rabensang (1. September 2008)

Ich denke das Bedeutet das die so oder so irgendwann Defekt werden.

Bei schlechter Kühlung schneller und bei guter wird der Verfall nur hinausgezögert.

Nvidia soll endlich wieder auf Qualität setzen. Wer weiss was die noch für Fehler, bei neuen Chips, machen.


----------



## Invain (1. September 2008)

Ich sehe allerdings auch keinen Grund warum NV jetzt nicht im Kreuzfeuer stehen sollte, egal ob der Fehler häufig oder nur in extremen Situationen auftritt. AMD wurde wegen des TLB Bugs im Desktopbereich genauso zerissen, obwohl ein Auftreten fast vollkommen auszuschließen war. Mit mangelhafter Ware ist Marketing nun mal nicht sonderlich berauschend zu betreiben. So einfach ist die Welt.


----------



## push@max (1. September 2008)

Invain schrieb:


> Ich sehe allerdings auch keinen Grund warum NV jetzt nicht im Kreuzfeuer stehen sollte, egal ob der Fehler häufig oder nur in extremen Situationen auftritt. AMD wurde wegen des TLB Bugs im Desktopbereich genauso zerissen, obwohl ein Auftreten fast vollkommen auszuschließen war. Mit mangelhafter Ware ist Marketing nun mal nicht sonderlich berauschend zu betreiben. So einfach ist die Welt.



Da stimme ich Dir zu!, allerdings wird das ganze nicht gerade an die große Glocke gehängt, war eher Zufall das ich das gelesen habe und die anderen großen deutschen Seiten berichten kein Wort darüber.


----------



## Invain (1. September 2008)

Obwohl das doch eigentlich gefundenes Fressen für alle Anti-NV Kämpfer wäre.  </bias>

Naja, wenn ich 3 Tagen etwas nicht die Runde macht, heißt das nicht, dass es nie richtig publik wird. Aber ich denke dann kann es kein so gravierender Fehler sein. Alternativ hat NV eine deutlich bessere Bestechungsagentur. *hüstel*


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> [highlight]Ein weiteres Opfer der völlig schwachsinnigen RoHS Verordnung...[/highlight]



So, da niemand mein Posting beachtet hab, hab ich mich mal selbst gequotet.

DAs Problem ist hier das Bleifreie Lot, das nicht so temperaturbeständig wie das verbleite ist und auch sehr brüchig und daher sehr oft Probleme macht.

Siehe XBox360, das ist auch ein Problem, das auf diese bescheuerte EU Richtlinie zurückzuführen ist...

Aber es ist ja sinnvoller ein bleifreies Lot zu verwenden, dafür aber öfter mal Komponenten wegzuschmeißen als verbleites Lot zu verwenden und dafür weniger wegzuschmeißen, die Herstellung ist ja umsonst und umweltfreundlich


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

Omg das leigt jetzt an so ner bescheuerten EU-Vorschrift, würde gerne mal wissen wie viele Leute sich über die Konsequenzen im klaren waren.


----------



## push@max (2. September 2008)

Würd mich mal interessieren, wie viele Geräte mir schon aufgrund dieser bescheuerten Richtlinie kaputt gegangen sind 

Aber ich gebe ja gerne Geld für die Umwelt aus...


----------



## Arrow1982 (3. September 2008)

Macht ja voll den Sinn. Kein Blei im Lötzinn, dafür aber ganz Geräte wegwerfen. Was sich die Menschheit da mal wieder überlegt hat!

Wahrscheinlich waren das Grün-Politiker!


----------



## Aldi (4. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So, da niemand mein Posting beachtet hab, hab ich mich mal selbst gequotet.
> 
> DAs Problem ist hier das Bleifreie Lot, das nicht so temperaturbeständig wie das verbleite ist und auch sehr brüchig und daher sehr oft Probleme macht.
> 
> ...



Warum fallen dann keine anderen "Geräte" aus?
Verwendet AMD/ATI kein Lötzinn bei ihren Grafikkarten und die müssen doch sicherlich auch EU konform arbeiten. Seltsam das es dort keine Probleme gibt...


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2008)

Schon leicht dämlich. Wollte mir eigentlich demnächst 2x 9800GTX+ bestellen, welche aber den G92b Chip haben. Naja denke mal ich bestell die einfach trotzdem


----------



## Lee (5. September 2008)

Wart halt un nem die GTX 265 oder wie die auch heißen mag 

Vllt ist das Problem bis dahin gefixt^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2008)

Aldi schrieb:


> Warum fallen dann keine anderen "Geräte" aus?
> Verwendet AMD/ATI kein Lötzinn bei ihren Grafikkarten und die müssen doch sicherlich auch EU konform arbeiten. Seltsam das es dort keine Probleme gibt...



1. Glück?!
Und welche anderen 'Geräte' werden denn mal eben 80°C dauerhaft warm?!

2. Anderer Hersteller, der das ev. etwas besser hinbekommen hat und 'ne andere Legierung benutzt?

Aber der ATI Chip in der XBox360 hat ja ähnliche Probleme...


----------



## Kone (5. September 2008)

um das ma grad richtig zu stellen das trifft nich auf alle grakas von nvidia zu sondern nur auf die Notebook\Laptop chips zu (grakas der 8600er reihe bevorzugt)...
bin zwar nvidia hater aber ein wenig sachlich solle das schon bleiben


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2008)

Nee, das trifft schon auf alle Baureihen zu, nur eben nicht auf jede 

Scheint wohl so zu sein das man mehrere Lieferanten hat und nicht jeder davon nutzt dieses 'schlechte' Lot...


----------



## Aldi (7. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem ist hier das Bleifreie Lot, das nicht so temperaturbeständig wie das verbleite ist und auch sehr brüchig und daher sehr oft Probleme macht.
> 
> Siehe XBox360, das ist auch ein Problem, *das auf diese bescheuerte EU Richtlinie zurückzuführen ist...*



Bei meinem letzten post ging es eher um das hier nochmals Fett hervorgehobene, wenn es nichtmehr möglich wäre Grafikkarten sicher herzustellen, also so das alle funktionieren, dann würden auch keine Produziert, da es sich hierbei aber um einzelne Baureihen beschränkt, ist da nicht eine EU-Richtlinie schuld, sondern ein Lieferant hat gepatzt und der Wareneingang hats nicht gemerkt!

Denn auch ATI Karten werden über 80°C warm und das nicht nur in der X-Box


----------



## kaputtnix (7. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 'schlechte' Lot...



wisst ihr eigentlich warum die EU das bleihaltige Lot verboten hat???
nach euren sehr intelligenten postings nach zu urteilen nämlich nicht!!!
ich versuche es mal zu erklären: blei ist ein schwermetall. soweit klar.
wenn dieses nun verdampft -> Löten?! dann entstehen dabei sehr giftige
dämpfe die schwere erkrankungen nach sich ziehen. aber das bleihaltige
lot wird nicht nur in der computerindustrie, nein vielmehr in der
fahrzeugindustrie verwendet, genauer gesagt in der unfallreparatur.
und um die gesundheitliche belastung zu reduzieren, die durch lötarbeiten
jeglicher art entstehen, wurde diese dämliche vorschrift erlassen.

ich hoffe, ich habe euch jetzt alle verwirrt??

hier noch ein link zu wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blei


----------



## Dural (7. September 2008)

Die G92 waren davon noch nie Betroffen, nur die G84 und G86 habe die Probleme und das nur im Mobile Bereich wo sehr grosse Temperatur schwankungen herschen, *die so im Desktop Bereich nie und nimmer vorkommen!*

Die GPUs laufen bei hoher Hitze ohne Probleme nur durch Temperatur schwankungen (Lüfter aus, Lüfter ein usw.) gehen die Kaputt!!!

Zudem ist die Quelle theinquirer.net Sorry aber wer den mist von denen erst nimmt ist nicht ganz dicht und zeig mal wieder welche News Seite komplett inkompetent ist und so was nach als Fakt hinstellt...

Übrigens ist ja klar das die ganze Produktion auf das neue Material umgestellt wird, jegliche Diskusion darüber ist sinnlos und lächerlich...


----------



## Invain (8. September 2008)

Ich finde es eigentlich nicht sinnlos sich darüber Gedanken zu machen bzw darüber zu diskutieren. Natürlich ist ein ausreichendes Maß an Informationen für eine sinnvolle Diskussion von Nöten. 

Wenn dir aber jemand sagt, dass dein neuer Fernseher entweder im Dauerbetrieb oder dauerhaft aus sein muss (absichtliche Übertreibung), weil es sonst zu Materialschäden kommen kann, dann wirst du das Ganze auch nicht ohne Murren fressen. Und nur weil es im Desktopbereich unwahrscheinlich ist bzw nicht vorkommt und ein Großteil von uns dadurch nicht davon betroffen ist, heißt das nicht, dass das Problem vom Tisch ist.


----------



## push@max (8. September 2008)

Dural schrieb:


> Zudem ist die Quelle theinquirer.net *Sorry aber wer den mist von denen erst nimmt ist nicht ganz dicht* und zeig mal wieder welche News Seite komplett inkompetent ist und so was nach als Fakt hinstellt...
> 
> Übrigens ist ja klar das die ganze Produktion auf das neue Material umgestellt wird, *jegliche Diskusion darüber ist sinnlos und lächerlich*...



Das einzig sinnlose und lächerliche hier ist deine vorlaute beleidigende Meinung! Es handelt sich hierbei um einen News-Thread, in dem man, wenn man will seine Meinung Kund geben kann.

In Zukunft würde ich an deiner Stelle bei der Wortwahl hier im Forum besser auspassen, oder erst gar nicht schreiben, wenn das Thema "sinnlos und lächerlich" ist.


----------



## Klutten (8. September 2008)

Stimme da push@max vollkommen zu. Benehmt euch bitte und diskutiert sachlich. Verbale Ausflüge dieser Art dürfen gerne in den eigenen vier Wänden bleiben. Danke.


----------



## GoZoU (8. September 2008)

Dural schrieb:


> Die G92 waren davon noch nie Betroffen, nur die G84 und G86 habe die Probleme und das nur im Mobile Bereich wo sehr grosse Temperatur schwankungen herschen, *die so im Desktop Bereich nie und nimmer vorkommen!*
> 
> Die GPUs laufen bei hoher Hitze ohne Probleme nur durch Temperatur schwankungen (Lüfter aus, Lüfter ein usw.) gehen die Kaputt!!!
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich den Aussagen meiner Vorredner nur anschließen, solche Äußerungen kannst du für dich behalten. Hier wird nichts als Fakt hingestellt, wie du dem ersten Posting entnehmen kannst *soll* dem Nvidia dem Inquirer nach mit Materialproblemen kämpfen. Also erste lesen, dann verstehen und dann auf einem angemessen Niveau antworten und nicht so etwas wie in der oben zitierten Version von sich geben. Sorry aber sowas ist ein absolutes No-Go

BtT: Kann sein, dass Nvidia Probleme damit hat. In den Geschichten des Inquirers steckt auch meistens ein Funke Wahrheit. Doch sind die werten Kollegen auch dafür bekannt, kein gutes Haar an Nvidia zu lassen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Zanza (9. September 2008)

Lot hin oder her, dazu gehört auch die Bearbeitung dazu wenn die alle karten in China bauen wo am tag xxxx karten gemacht werden, da geht die qualität verloren.

Hab mir eine GTX 280 gekauft und nach 3 min testen wahr die karte 114 grad heiß, und das ist jetzt meine 3 karte die das gleiche problem hat. 

Und die karte hatt vor 2 monaten um die 500 euro gekostet. 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/2bms-k-jpg.html


----------



## dungeon192 (9. September 2008)

Hi, also ist schon schlecht für Nvidia. Also ich würde solange ich nicht weiss das Sie das Problem behoben haben keine Karte oder der gleichen kaufen. Stelle man sich mal vor das selbe Problem ist dann auch bei den Mainboard´s welches man ja schon mal über 2 Jahre im Rechner hat


----------



## Lee (12. September 2008)

Beim Inquirer habe ich diese Liste gefunden... Angeblich sollen das die betroffenen Chips sein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun habe ich mir meinem G92B mal angesehen (Bild im Anhang) und stelle fest, dass die B1 Revision nicht in der Liste vertreten ist. Ein "R" ist aber auch nicht auf dem Chip zu sehen... Ist meine GPU nun davon betroffen oder nicht?


----------



## push@max (12. September 2008)

wtf, das sind aber viele Chips. Da sitzen doch hunderte Ingenieure, testen die sowas nicht oder können die das nicht berechnen?


----------



## maGic (12. September 2008)

das hat damals auch Xbox 360 probleme sodass sie nur 3 rote Led zeigt(Ring of Death)

auch ist das Ursache ist bleifreie Lötzinn,
Blei macht Lötzinn weich und nix spröde.
Das Probleme ist giftige Blei, die nicht mehr zur herstellung verwenden werden dürfen.


----------



## I/O (12. September 2008)

Hat hier jemand schonmal daran gedacht, dass vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht, da jemand zum Gegenschlag ausholt und die selben Waffen nutzt die nVidia seit geraumer Zeit nutzt?

MfG


----------



## riedochs (13. September 2008)

Ich stelle mir die Frage wiso nur Nvidia das Problem hat? Billiges Lot eingekauft oder den Assembler zu sehr unter Druck gesetzt?


----------

